# القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى الميزان



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*لا اعرف لماذا يصر المسلم على مناطحة العلماء 
وهو يعلم جيدا انه يتبع اعبط عقيدة عرفتها البشرية
لماذا يا عزيزى وانت تعلم انك كافر لا محالة تعبد اله وثنى بشعائر وثنية 
لماذا تناطح اهل الكتاب الذى ظلوا واضعين محمد تحت موطئ قدميهم الى يوم الدين 
كتاب يدعى القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى الميزان
لمؤلف لشخص اسمه وان اور ثرى على المنتديات الاسلامية سبق وتحدى مولكا فى موضوع لا يمت بصلة للنقد الكتابى
وقال ايه
حينما يعجز النقد الكتابى 
مواضيع كلها خربانة تنتمى للعصور السحيقة لا تتمتع باى نظام ولا باى منهجية
انا لا ارد لاهمية المواضيع فكلها سحقت من زمن
لكن لغرض واحد
علشان نهش الدبان والصراصير ترجع لمواقع الكفر تقلع هدومها وتروح تلفلها لفتين تلاتة حوالين الاصنام لعل اله العربان يغفر لهم ويعطيهم موزز اكثر 
فمن واجبنا ان ننتشل الكفار من كفرهم قبل ان ياتى مسيحنا القدوس على السحاب ويلقى بيهم فى الظلمة الخارجية
حيث حور العين والغلمان المخلدون وانهار العسل واللبن فى جهنم وبئس المصير
ولكى يتابع معى القارئ العزيز المواضيع ولكى لا يمل من انى ارد على كتاب كاملا فساقسم الكتاب الى مواضيع وسنتناول فى كل مقالة موضوع 
طبعا باستبعاد الشتايم وكلام بير السلم الىل ملوش لازمة هنخلص الكتاب كله فى 4 او 5 مواضيع بكتيره يعنى
ويحمد رابونا انى هتنازل وارد على مواضيع خربانة زى دى
انا همشى من الاخر للاول علشان تبقوا متابعين معايا
اولا 
موضوع المزمور 45 المذكور ايضا فى سفر العبرانين
فى سفر المزامير
6 كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.
وقد طبق الرسول العظيم بين رسل المسيح بولس الرسول هذة النبوة على سيدنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ديان العالمين قائل فى رسالة العبرانين
8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ
كلام القمص عبد المسيح بسيط فى كتابه **هَلْ تَنَبّأَ الكِتَابُ المُقدّس**عَنْ نَبِيٍّ آَخَرٍ يَأتِي بَعْدَ المَسِيحِ؟** فصل نبوات سفر المزامير 
كلامه بالنص هو الاتى
*


> *بل وأسمى من الإنسان العادي لأن المزمور يصفه بالله: *
> *" كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ (إيلوهيم- אלהים - ĕlôhîym) إِلَى دَهْرِ اَلدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اِسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ  مُلْكِكَ "= "כסאך  אלהים עולם ועד שׁבט מישׁר שׁבט מלכותך "(الآية 6). وهذا الوصف لا ينطبق على غير شخص إلهي.*


*فكلام ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط سليم مية فى المية
لان هذا الوصف يطلق على اله اسرائيل فقط (الوهيم)
ابونا عبد المسيح لم يتكلم عن استخدامات كلمة الوهيم
لكنه بيتكلم عن وصف المسيا هنا بالوهيم هو لا مجال للشك لفظة الوهية اطلقت عليه كاله اسرائيل
ما قاله عضو المنتديات الاسلامية المراهق فى كلمتين سارد عليه بجملة مراجع لا حصر لها وساضع كلامه فى النهاية كدليل على انه مراهق لا يفقه شئ 
نفسه بس فى الحور العين نظرا لظروفه الاقتصادية الصعبة ونفسه يعيش حياة النكاح باستمرار فى جنة الخلد
نبدا الاول بالتفاسير سواء اباء او علماء
المرجع الاول
*
*8–9. The author continues to quote from the Psalms (45:6–7) to reveal the superior nature of the Son. He is declared to be God Himself, One whose throne is righteous and eternal. Because of His righteousness, He is anointed above His fellows (Gr metochous). *​ *KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (2536). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.

*المرجع الثانى
*
*Verse 8﻿.  Thy throne, O God, is for ever and ever]  If this be said of the Son of God, i.e. Jesus Christ, then Jesus Christ must be God; and indeed the design of the apostle is to prove this. The words here quoted are taken from ﻿Ps 45:6﻿, ﻿7﻿, which the ancient Chaldee paraphrast, and the most intelligent rabbins, refer to the Messiah. *​ *Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Hebrews (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Heb 1:8). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.

* 
المرجع الثالث
**but it cannot yet be denied but that what is here related, is much too high to be applied to Solomon. The Jews, that they may not be forced to own Christ to be called God, make an evasion by saying, it at the throne of God is spoken of, or that the verb “﻿established﻿” is to be understood. So that, according to the first exposition, the word Elohim, God, is to be in construction with throne, “﻿the throne of God;﻿” and that according to the second, it is supposed to be a defective sentence. But these are mere evasions. Whosoever will read the verse, who is of a sound mind and free from the spirit of contention, cannot doubt but that the Messiah is called God. Nor is there any reason to object, that the word Elohim is sometimes given to angels and to judges; for it is never found to be given simply to one person, except to God alone. ﻿23﻿ * *23  It is generally admitted to be a kind of epithalamium, but not on the occasion here specified, as there was nothing in that marriage that in any degree correspond with the contents of the Psalm. Such was the opinion of Beza, Dr. Owen, Scott, and Horsley. — Ed.*

*Calvin, J. (1998). Calvin's Commentaries: Hebrews (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Calvin's Commentaries (Heb 1:8). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.


 .​ *يعنى باختصار يا ابنى الوهيم حنيما تعطى لشخص واحد تعطى فقط لاله اسرائيل 
اما بالجمع فهى للقضاة او الملائكة او الهه الامم الوثنية
وسنرجع لاطلاقها على موسى فى النهاية لكن لنكمل الاول*
*المرجع الرابع*
*﻿Verse 8﻿. O God-God, in the singular number, is never in ******ure used absolutely of any but the supreme God. *
*Wesley, J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Hebrews (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes (Heb 1:8). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.​ 
*المرجع الخامس*
*القديس يوحنا الدمشقى
*
*******ure Frequently Uses the Past Tense for the Future. John of Damascus: It is when the Word was made flesh that we say he received the name of Christ Jesus. Since he was anointed with the oil of gladness﻿37—that is to say, anointed with the Spirit by God the Father—he is called Christ, or Anointed. That the anointing was of the humanity no right-minded person would doubt. And the renowned Athanasius says to this effect, somewhere in his discourse, on the saving coming of Christ, “God (the Word), as existing before coming to dwell in the flesh, was not man but God with God, being invisible and impassible. But when he became man, he took the name Christ, because the passion and death are consequent upon this name.”3 *
*﻿37 See Ps 45:7 (44:8 lxx).* 
*38 Athanasius Against Apollinaris 2.1–2.* 
*Heen, E. M., & Krey, P. D. W. (2005). Hebrews. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 10 (25). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ 
.​ *القديس bede*
*He is Jesus Christ our Lord, who with the Father and the Holy Spirit lives and reigns, God for all ages. Amen. Homilies on the Gospels 1.5.﻿49*​ *﻿49 CS 110:50**.*

*Heen, E. M., & Krey, P. D. W. (2005). Hebrews. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 10 (27). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press**.*


* المرجع السادس*
*But Psalm 45:7 distinguishes this God from a God he worships, so that one may distinguish God the Father from God the Son. The writer of Hebrews explicitly affirms Christ’s deity in this passage.*​* Christ’s *﻿Christ.  The Greek equivalent of the Hebrew term for “Messiah.” Some Gentile readers, unfamiliar with the Jewish sense of the term, may have taken it merely as Jesus’ surname, a usage that became more common over time. 
**Keener, C. S., & InterVarsity Press. (1993). The IVP Bible background commentary : New Testament (Heb 1:8). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.

*المرجع السابع وفيه اثبات يهودى ان هذا المزمور مسيانى ينطبق على المسيح *
﻿ *An Aramaic translation or paraphrase, Targum Jonathan (which dates from the first centuries of the Christian era), gives this rendition of **Psalm 45:2: “Your beauty, O king Messiah, is greater than that of the sons of men.”﻿26﻿ That Christians of the first and second centuries considered that Jesus Christ fulfilled the words of the psalm is obvious from the context and the application in Hebrews 1 and from such writers as Justin Martyr and Irenaeus, who quote Psalm 45:6–7numerous times.﻿27﻿* ​* 26 For further details consult SB, vol. 3, pp. 679–80. Franz Delitzsch, in his Commentary on the Epistle to the Hebrews, 2 vols. (Edinburgh: Clark, 1877), vol. 1, pp. 76–77, “regards the forty-fifth Psalm as a not merely typico-Messianic, but as a directly prophetico-Messianic Psalm.” 
27 Justin, Dial. 63, 56, 86; and Irenaeus, Heresies, 3.6.1; 4.33.11; Epid. 47. 
**Kistemaker, S. J., & Hendriksen, W. (1953-2001). Vol. 15: New Testament commentary : Exposition of Hebrews. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (42). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House*.

*الخلاصة ان كل العلماء قد اقروا بان هذا الوصف المسيانى هو اعلان صريح على ان المسيا هو نفسه الاله (الوهيم)
نرجع لكلام طفلنا العزيز يقول
*


> هل حقاً الوصف بإلوهيم لا ينطبق على شخص غير إلهي كما ادعى القمص؟


*الوهيم تتطلق على القضاة او الملائكة او الهه وثنية
وان اطلق على شخص مفرد فهو اله اسرائيل فقط
تعرف قاموس جينسيوس اكيد
*




*فاللفظة تتطلق على جمع
كالقضاة او الملائكة او الهه وثنية
وان اطلقت على شخص مفرد هو اله اسرائيل فقط
وايضا من قاموس براون
يؤكد نفس الكلام
* 
*לֹהִים **n.m.pl.** (**f.**) pl. in number. **a. rulers, judges, either as divine representatives at sacred places or as reflecting divine majesty and power. **b. divine ones, superhuman beings including God and angels. **c. angels; cf. אלהים(ה) בני = (the) sons of God, or sons of gods = angels. **d. gods. **2. Pl. intensive. **a. god or goddess, always with sf. **b. godlike one. **c. works of God, or things specially belonging to him (vid. אֵל **5). **d. God (vid. **3 & **4). **3. הָאֱלֹהִים the (true) God; in many phrases, as אישׁ האלהים the man of God, acting under divine authority and influence: = (a) angel, (b) prophet (the term coming into use in the Northern kingdom in the age of Elijah: of Moses; of Samuel; of David; Shemaiah; Elijah, Elisha, and others of their time; unnamed prophet; Hanan. **4. אֱלֹהִים = God.*


*n. nomen, noun* 
*m. masculine* 
*pl. plural* 
*f. feminine* 
*sf. suffix, or with suffix* 
*Whitaker, R., Brown, F., Driver, S. (. R., & Briggs, C. A. (. A. (1997, c1906). The Abridged Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew-English Lexicon of the Old Testament  : From A Hebrew and English Lexicon of the Old Testament by Francis Brown, S.R. Driver and Charles Briggs, based on the lexicon of Wilhelm Gesenius. Edited by Richard Whitaker (Princeton Theological Seminary). Text provided by Princeton Theological Seminary. (43.1-44.2). Oak Harbor WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc*.​ *ياما يطلق على جمع
كملائكة او قضاة او الهه غريبة
او اله اسرائيل الاله الحقيقى *
*هنا الخطاب موجه لشخص واحد
وقال له كرسيك يا الوهيم
فهل يوجد شخص مفرد ينادى بالوهيم غير اله اسرائيل؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما عن موسى فى المشاركة القادمة ساشرحه بالتفصيل 
ونختم قوله كالاتى
*


> بالطبع لا، فكلمة אלהים إلوهيم *(ليس إيلوهيم كما قال القمص!)(عيل تافه)* أطلقت على
> ١٢ ، وعلى : ١، وعلى الآلهة الوثنية كما في خروج ١٢ : موسى كما في خروج ٧
> ١٣ ، وترجمت : ٦، وعلى صموئيل كما في ١صموئيل ٢٨ : القضاة كما في مزمور ٨٢
> !٦ : إلى ملائكة في ترجمة الفاندايك في مزمور ٨
> فليس الحال كما زعم القمص!


*شوف انت كاتب ايه
ملائكة
قضاة
الهه وثنية
ركز يا عزيزى وتعلم قليلا 
يتبع .......
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*يتبقى لنا سؤال واحد لكى نختم هذا الموضوع الساذج للابد
فان كان الوهيم يطلق على جمع
او مفرد لاله اسرائيل فقط
فكيف يا مدلس (اللى هو انا بلسان مسلم)تقول ذلك وموسى مفرد واطلق عليه الوهيم مرتين فى سفر الخروج

الصراحة يا اخواتى بنظرة بسيطة للموضوع سيتضح كل شئ
فالنص فى خروج 4 عدد 16 هو كالاتى
**وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الشَّعْبَ عَنْكَ. وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَمًا، وَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا.*
*وعبريا لكى تتضح الصورة اكثر*
*וְדִבֶּר־הוּא לְךָ אֶל־הָעָם וְהָיָה הוּא יִהְיֶה־לְּךָ לְפֶה וְאַתָּה תִּהְיֶה־לֹּו לֵאלֹהִים׃*
*لالوهيم
بدلا من الوهيم
**He shall speak for you to the people, and he shall be your mouth, and you shall be as God to him.*​*وللتاكيد من هذا المرجع*
*וְדִבֶּר־הוּא conj.-Pi. pf. 3 m.s. (180)-pers.pr. 3 m.s. (214) he shall speak*
*לְךָ prep.-2 m.s. sf. for you*
*אֶל־הָעָם prep.-def.art.-n.m.s. (I 766) to the people*
*וְהָיָה הוּא conj.-Qal pf. 3 m.s. (224)-pers.pr. 3 m.s. (214) and (it shall be) he*
*יִהְיֶה־ Qal impf. 3 m.s. (224) shall be*
*לְּךָ v.supra for you*
*לְפֶה prep.-n.m.s. (804) a mouth*
*וְאַתָּה conj.-pers.pr. 2 m.s. (61) and you*
*תִּהְיֶה־לּוֹ Qal impf. 2 m.s. (224)-prep.-3 m.s. sf. shall be to him*
*לֵאלֹהִים prep.-n.m.p. (43) as God*

*Owens, J. J. (1989-c1992). Analytical key to the Old Testament. English and Hebrew.; "The English Bible text in this publication is adapted from the RSV Bible"--T.p. verso. (1:251-252). Grand Rapids*,​




*موسى لم يطلق عليه انه الوهيم بشخصه
بل اعطاه الله ان يكون بديلا له امام فرعون
فيكون كالوهيم امام فرعون
وهارون اخيه كفم له
* 
*Verse 16﻿.  He shall be thy spokesman]  Literally, He shall speak for thee (or in thy stead) to the people.*


*He shall be to thee instead of a mouth]  He shall convey every message to the people; and thou shalt be to him instead of God-thou shalt deliver to him what I communicate to thee.*


*Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Exodus (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Ex 4:16). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.​ 

*The prophet had one job: to represent accurately the message of the one who sent him or her. Moses would be as God to Aaron because he would tell him what to say, just as God would tell Moses what to say. 
**Radmacher, E. D., Allen, R. B., & House, H. W. (1999). Nelson's new illustrated Bible commentary (Ex 4:15-16). Nashville: T. Nelson Publishers*.​ 

*القديس اغسطينوس*
*The True Function of a Prophet. Augustine: One should notice that when Moses is sent to the people, God does not say to him, “Behold, I gave you as a god to the people, and your brother will be your prophet,” but he says, “[Your brother] will speak to the people for you.” For ******ure had said, “He will be your mouth, and you will be to him as God.” It did not say, “You are god to him.” But to Pharaoh Moses is said to be given as god, and according to analogy, Aaron is a prophet of Moses, but to Pharaoh. Here it is suggested to us that prophets of God say what they hear from him. A prophet of God is nothing but one who speaks the words of God to men—those who either cannot he 
**Lienhard, J. T., & Rombs, R. J. (2001). Exodus, Leviticus, Numbers, Deuteronomy. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure OT 3. (29). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​ 
*فكما اثبتنا
ان الوهيم تتطلق على اله اسرائيل كشخص مفرد
او على الالهه الوثنية والقضاة والملائكة بالجمع
فلا اعرف لماذا كتبت هذه الكلمات الغريبة 
الا تعرف هذة المعلومة البدائية
فواضح ان كل معلوماتك بدائية لابعد الحدود كما هو واضح من كتاباتك الساذجة 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*نقطة اخرى ان المسيح دعى فى نفس الاصحاح بانه يهوه
ستسالنى اين ذاك
**وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».
10 وَ «أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،
12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى*
*καί, σὺ κατ' ἀρχάς, κύριε, τὴν γῆν ἐθεμελίωσας, καὶ ἔργα τῶν χειρῶν σού εἰσιν οἱ οὐρανοί

**وان رجعنا لهذا الاقتابس فى العهد القديم
ولكن من اين هذا الاقتباس اولا
*
*10–12. And, Thou, Lord, in the beginning hast laid the foundation. The quotations from Psalms continue (Ps 102:25–27). The Son as Creator is emphasized in these verses. As Creator, He possesses a superior position. The realm of His creation that is stressed is the heavens, which by metonymy could include the angels. The heavens will pass, but the Son will stand. Thou art the same. All creation will change, but not the Son. He is the same yesterday, and today, and for ever (13:8).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (2536). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.​ ​*تعالوا نرجع للمزمور
**25 مِنْ قِدَمٍ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
26 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى، كَرِدَاءٍ تُغَيِّرُهُنَّ فَتَتَغَيَّرُ.
27 وَأَنْتَ هُوَ وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ.*
*والمزمور كله تسبحة ليهوه الخالق حيث بدايته*
*תְּפִלָּה לְעָנִי כִי־יַעֲטֹף וְלִפְנֵי יְהוָה יִשְׁפֹּךְ שִׂיחֹו׃ יְהוָה שִׁמְעָה תְפִלָּתִי וְשַׁוְעָתִי אֵלֶיךָ תָבֹוא׃*
*فليس فقط هو الوهيم اله اسرائيل
بل ان سفر العبرانين قال عنه انه هو يهوه الخالق بذاته
*
All the other parts of the Psalm exactly suit the person of Christ, such as the following, that he is the eternal God, the creator of heaven and earth, that perpetuity belongs to him without any change, by which his majesty is raised to the highest elevation, and he himself is removed from the rank of all created beings.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Calvin, J. (1998). _Calvin's Commentaries: Hebrews_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Calvin's Commentaries (Heb 1:10). Albany, OR: Ages Software.​ 
*﻿**Verse 10**﻿*.  *And, Thou, Lord*]  This is an address to the _Son_ as the _Creator_, see ﻿Heb 1:2﻿; for this is implied in _laying the foundation_ of the earth.  The heavens, which are the work of his hands, point out his infinite wisdom and skill.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Clarke, A. (1999). _Clarke's Commentary: Hebrews_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Heb 1:10). Albany, OR: Ages Software.​ 

*The writer of Hebrews applies this song of praise to Christ, the eternal Son of God. The author needed the words of this psalm to explain the introduction to his epistle: “But in these last days [God] has spoken to us by his Son, whom he appointed heir of all things, and through whom he made the universe. The Son is the radiance of God’s glory and the exact representation of his being, sustaining all things by his powerful word” (**Heb. 1:2–3). The sixth quotation therefore was prompted by the introduction, in which the writer set forth the doctrine of the eternity of the Son, through whom everything was created and through whom all things are sustained. What formerly was said of Israel’s God has now been applied to Jesus Christ. The Son of God is Creator and Upholder of the universe and as such is far superior to angels. For that reason, the writer of Hebrews emphasizes the pronoun you to express the contrast between the “Lord, [who] laid the foundations of the earth, in the beginning” and the angels, who serve only as God’s messengers.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
** http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Kistemaker, S. J., & Hendriksen, W. (1953-2001). Vol. 15: New Testament commentary : Exposition of Hebrews. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (45). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House*.​ 
*يقول الدكتور موريس تاوضروس فى تفسيره لرسالة العبرانين
*



​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*والى اللقاء فى درس تعليمى اخر 
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رائع استاذي شمس*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*دا احنا بدانا بالسهل
بجد هو صعبان عليا من الىل هيحصله 
بس هعمله ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيل مراهق مكملش 25 سنة قاعد يلعب على الكمبيوتر فى بيتهم 
عايز يناطح العلماء
اقول كما يقول صديقك بتاع تحديد النسل
عقمت نساءكم والهتكم ورسولكم وكلكم كدا شروة واحدة  ان تنقدوا حرف واحد فى مسيحيتنا وستظلوا تحت اقدامنا
اصل الموضوع مش بالعلم بس 
الموضوع انك عارف انك بترقع دين مرقع
معرفش دماخكم فين
تسيبوا المسيا المخلص وتتبعوا مسحور جاهل
طيب دا دين ورثناه من اجدادنا المقهورين انت معندكش دماخ تفكر وتقرر 
اله بيقول سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد
عيب يا جاهل تخلى الجاهل يبقى نبى ورسول
ربنا يشفيكم ويهديكم



**
3 لأَنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ وَقْتٌ لاَ يَحْتَمِلُونَ فِيهِ التَّعْلِيمَ الصَّحِيحَ، بَلْ حَسَبَ شَهَوَاتِهِمُ الْخَاصَّةِ يَجْمَعُونَ لَهُمْ مُعَلِّمِينَ مُسْتَحِكَّةً مَسَامِعُهُمْ،
4 فَيَصْرِفُونَ مَسَامِعَهُمْ عَنِ الْحَقِّ، وَيَنْحَرِفُونَ إِلَى الْخُرَافَاتِ*
*

مترجعش تصوت لما تلاقى الديان جاى على السحاب وانت مصيرك مع الانبياء الدجالين
سبق وحذرناكم 



**ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> *لا اعرف لماذا يصر المسلم على مناطحة العلماء *


*

*


> * لمؤلف لشخص اسمه وان اور ثرى على المنتديات الاسلامية *


انه كبرياء الجاهل الذى يدعى العلم ونفضح جهلة
سحق صاحب الكتاب مُدعى العلم فى موضوع اخر

رائع اخى شمس الرب يباركك


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*مش دا التسجيل يا سرجيوس الحقيقى
العيال العبيطة دول حذفوا منه فضايحهم والنفخ اللى شافوه
التسجيل الكامل لسه هيترفع
دا طبعا بالاضافة للنفخ اللى هيشوفوه هنا فى المنتدى 
احنا ورانا حاجة 
احنا بنتسلى 
دا لسه فى فضيحة بجلاجل ومحاسن وفتكات جاية فى السكة
هتهلكوا على نفسكوا من الضحك
هتعرفوا اننا بنتعامل مع شوية مراهقين دماخهم لاسعة
قال نقد كتابى قال للعهد القديم
فى نقد كتابى يا لطخ منغير مراجع  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*وانتظرونا قريبا جدا
فضيحة الموسم وكل موسم
بحث اعبط من بحث نبى فى ارض العرب  اسمه 
قرن دانيال 
بحث اقل ما يقال عنه مسخرة الموسم 
اشطب بس على خواطر الكتاب العبيط الىل فى ايدى دا وندخل على فضايح الموسم
دا النفخ هيشتغل للصبح 
اسكتوا مش ابن الانسان طلع ابن امنة
عالم مسخرة والله يا جدع
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ادينا اعدين ومورناش غير فضح هؤلاء


----------



## القناص الجديد (22 فبراير 2012)

حلوه فكرة      الردود على منتديهاتهم  الهبله اليعفوريه        ممتاز يا استاذنا ومنتظرين باقى الفضايح


----------



## ElectericCurrent (23 فبراير 2012)

@@  ممكن  تتكرموا بإعاده  تقشيب الموضوع  بطريقه ( P.D.F)  ,-
عشان الموضوع ممتع ونفسي  احملله


----------

